# Pellet Inserts - Is it a good idea to install a plug in the fireplace?



## md2002 (Jan 24, 2012)

I was thinking today of installing a plug inside my fireplace so that you do not see the plug going from the stove to the socket in the wall. I was going to run a romex cable from the basement, up the ash pan shoot and attach the plug to the fireplace wall. 

Is this a good idea? I was just wondering if there is any danger as far as it getting to hot back there and ruining the plug or cord.

Has anyone done this? I have seen a few pics where I can't see the cord on inserts and I'm assuming that is what was done.


----------



## joescho (Jan 24, 2012)

I'mm not an electrician, but that makes me think of a wall socket at my parents house.  My dad put a wall socket in the stone surround close to their Pappa Bear Fischer stove.  The cover got all melted and distorted, but the socket still worked, and we never had a problem.


----------



## Lousyweather (Jan 24, 2012)

dont think so....most manuals want you to have fast access to a plug, just in case there is a panic moment and you need to cut power immediately to the unit. If the plug is buried in there, would seem difficult to do


----------



## WoodPorn (Jan 24, 2012)

I am an Electrician, and I would not run Romex through the hatches, access panels, etc.  I'm not saying it wouldn't work,  but I wouldn't do it.
Good luck if you get a surprise insurance inspection!


----------



## md2002 (Jan 24, 2012)

WoodPorn said:
			
		

> I am an Electrician, and I would not run Romex through the hatches, access panels, etc.  I'm not saying it wouldn't work,  but I wouldn't do it.
> Good luck if you get a surprise insurance inspection!



This is good enough for me.. .thanks!


----------



## glenc0322 (Jan 24, 2012)

Md2002 said:
			
		

> WoodPorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



if you were going to do it you can run a piece of galvanized  pipe to to a surface mounted box but you should put a metal box with a Mulburry plate which is metal.  I would also put it on a switch in the basement incase you had to shut it off you would not have to pull the stove out.  you can also run the plug to your basement and add the outlet in the basement the cord should be rated for the heat and just protect the cord running through the opening


----------



## stejus (Jan 25, 2012)

I'm not sure how hot the pellet stoves are near the floor of the fireplace but I would think you could just snake the cord down your cleanout.  I have a wood stove insert and I ran the plug cord for the blower attached to an externsion cord down my clean out and into a plug in the basement.  The power cord runs along floor of the fireplace wall and behind the insert and down the cleanout.  I've had it like this for four years and there are no signs of the cord melting.  There's not a great deal of heat, at least with my stove, on the floor of the fireplace.


----------



## md2002 (Jan 25, 2012)

glenc0322 said:
			
		

> Md2002 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I gave it some more thought and this is what I was thinking. Just running the cord into the basement and plugging it in there. The cord wont reach but I assume a good extension cord can handle the current that the stove puts out. My understanding is that a pellet stove uses as much electricity as a stand alone fan.


----------



## glenc0322 (Jan 25, 2012)

Just pick yourself up a comercial grade extension cord and make sure it  has 12 awg wire rated for 20 amps but also have it pluged into a surge suppressor incase of any voltage spikes to protect the stove if there are any sharp edges make sure you protect them aswell


----------



## watrskir (Jan 25, 2012)

Md2002 said:
			
		

> I was thinking today of installing a plug inside my fireplace so that you do not see the plug going from the stove to the socket in the wall. I was going to run a romex cable from the basement, up the ash pan shoot and attach the plug to the fireplace wall.
> 
> Is this a good idea? I was just wondering if there is any danger as far as it getting to hot back there and ruining the plug or cord.
> 
> Has anyone done this? I have seen a few pics where I can't see the cord on inserts and I'm assuming that is what was done.




I ran the cord to the pellet stove down the cleanout and put the outlet in the basement right outside the clean out door....plugged into a surge protector of course!!


----------



## watrskir (Jan 25, 2012)

watrskir said:
			
		

> Md2002 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The cord doesnt even come close to the stove or get hot at all....I checked!


----------



## mtncat (Jan 25, 2012)

Most pellet stoves designed as inserts have specifications and clearances to combustibles..follow those guidelines . Before that. follow your local electric codes. Remember!! Codes are minimum requirements. 
I just looked at a service call with a hole drilled through the firebox of the existing gas fireplace( with pellet insert). A metal box with ungrounded receptical was installed inside firebox. The scary thing was it was fed by a 16 gauge lamp cord. run through the wall...then out and plugged into a close outlet. The stove cord had the ground lug removed!!Inductive heating... If you dont understand that....dont do it. Hire a pro. Get educated ...a great source Is.... http://www.codecheck.com/cc/CCE6th.html. Don"t be a statistic.


----------



## silverfox103 (Jan 25, 2012)

I am also an electrician, definitely not a good idea.

Tom C.


----------



## WoodPorn (Jan 25, 2012)

glenc0322 said:
			
		

> Just pick yourself up a comercial grade extension cord and make sure it  has 12 awg wire rated for 20 amps but also have it pluged into a surge suppressor incase of any voltage spikes to protect the stove if there are any sharp edges make sure you protect them aswell



If the stove even runs @ 500w (Which it wont) your looking at 4.16a...  a cheap extension cord is 16ga and can handle 12a.

Why would you get a commercial cord to handle 20? AND pay double to boot!!


----------



## glenc0322 (Jan 25, 2012)

WoodPorn said:
			
		

> glenc0322 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




to run the cord between floors you should have a comercial grade cord not a piece of junk cord running my stove


----------



## DAKSY (Jan 25, 2012)

The company I worked for did this - OFTEN. We used
BX cable & ran it up thru the ash clean out to a metal 
junction box, which was tap-conned to the floor at the 
rear of the fire box. This area is where  the heat is the 
lowest & we've never had an issue. We searched the 
electrical codes & questioned electrical inspectors & 
NONE of them could tell us that it is strictly prohibited 
by the electrical code.


----------



## WoodPorn (Jan 25, 2012)

glenc0322 said:
			
		

> WoodPorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



To run power between floors you SHALL do it the LEGAL way not with ANY piece of junk cord running _anyone's_ stove.
Are you an Electrician?
Do you know what your state, or county codes are regarding electrical installations? I guarantee an extension cord (no matter the construction) run through an ash clean out is a no no.

I'm not faulting anyone who choses to do this, this forum is filled with ingenuitive DIY'ers. But don't advise people as to what to do when you have no idea what that is.


----------



## WoodPorn (Jan 25, 2012)

DAKSY said:
			
		

> The company I worked for did this - OFTEN. We used
> BX cable & ran it up thru the ash clean out to a metal
> junction box, which was tap-conned to the floor at the
> rear of the fire box. This area is where  the heat is the
> ...



I can't speak for NY, but in MA this IS permitted if the cable is not run unsupported for more than 6ft


----------



## ironpony (Jan 25, 2012)

running an extension cord between floors breaks many rules
do not do it
wire it correctly to your state and local codes, please
lots of advice, mostly bad


----------



## Lousyweather (Jan 25, 2012)

FWIW, Im NOT an electrician, but I have seen an install FAILED due torunning acord into the cellar, and yep, it was in the all-knowing state of Massachusetts.


----------



## relxn88 (Jan 26, 2012)

The only homeowner law on extension cords is the law of "common sense".  There are numerous laws on the books to protect stupid people from hurting themselves.  Take for example the person with a stove in his basement. It is illegal to cut a small hole in the floor to allow the heat from the stove to rise up to the floor above, because a fire , in the basement from the stove, would follow up through the hole. So instead, the homeowner leaves the cellar door wide open to let the heat up. Seems to me the cellar door is a lot bigger hole.  Anyway, back to the extension cord. For example, if you wanted to run an extension cord from your cellar up on to your roof to run a TV on your roof in a snowstorm, go ahead. The only law for homeowners using extension cords is the law of common sense.  What you are doing is running an extension cord , through the cleanout door, to an approved outlet, which happens to be in your basement.  I have a York insert that I ran a 50 ft heavy duty extension cord thru the cleanout door into the basement and plugged into a gfi receptacle.  I had to have the town inspector over to sign off on my stove for the insurance company.    Ask your town inspector about running an extension cord for your stove through the cleanout door. That way you'll feel better than any internet opinion.


----------

